# nook promo



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I saw this post on engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/01/barnes-and-noble-offers-30-free-e-books-to-switch-to-nook-that/

Barnes & Noble is offering $315 of books free if you "switch" to nook. You don't have to give them your reader, of course, just show it to them and buy a nook. So, if anyone has been intending to get one as a second reader this might be a good deal.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

very tempting until I saw this (added after the original post?)



> Here's the catch -- because, you know there had to be one -- Barnes & Noble's won't let you pick the books for yourself. Those 30 free eBooks will come pre-loaded on a 2GB microSD card.


----------

